# fahrbar?



## isah (11. September 2006)

hi,

bin normaler weise trialer, will mir aber jetzt nen bmx hohlen.. sagt mal ob bei dem das p/l stimmt.. preis waere 400 Euro.. 



> This is a custom bmx bike. The frame is a eastern foetus 20.7 toptube, with a euro bottom bracket and itegrated headset. It is in great condition, not bent or rusted, and the paint is still glossy.
> 
> Parts
> 
> ...









//edit: ach und schaetzt mal das gewicht, waere auch noch interessant fuer mich..

thx, martin


----------



## Wasserflasche (11. September 2006)

Da solltest du auf jeden Fall zu schlagen. Die Part sind alle sehr ordentlich, über den Rahmen weiß ich nichts, aber der sollte auch was können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (11. September 2006)

Ich würde es nehmen. Gewicht schätze ich grob auf 12kg.

PS: Und für den Preis erst recht. Der Zustand auf dem Bild scheint jedenfalls noch sehr gut zu sein und die Parts sind 1a.


----------



## [email protected] (11. September 2006)

wenn ich ein bmx wollte würd ich sofort zuschlagen, super preis


----------



## DirtJumper III (11. September 2006)

ich sag dir tu es!"


----------



## isah (11. September 2006)

danke danke, das wollte ich hoehren 

ich les grad in madors thread es gibt beim bmx auch verschiedene radstaende eek: ) ich bin 1.86 gross, passt mir der rahmen?


----------



## RISE (11. September 2006)

Beim BMX entscheidet man bei der Rahmenwahl nach persönlichen Vorlieben (Wendigkeit, Lenkwinkel oder eben Oberrohr) und da passt das bei deiner Größe ziemlich genau würd ich sagen.


----------



## UrbanJumper (11. September 2006)

durchaus fahrbar, schlag zu aber sowas von..


----------



## isah (11. September 2006)

hab noch ne alternative gefunden.. 800 USD, so knapp 600 Euro. Mich schreckt nur ab das es keine bremse hat,also ich tendiere zum ersten.. 



> 2006 Fit Series 3 Aitken Frame
> Fit Flow Fork
> Shadow 11b Bars
> Fit S3 Stem
> ...



er sagt es wiegt ca 9 kg und ist quasi neu


----------



## DirtJumper III (11. September 2006)

oh das is aber noch nen stück besser, gewicht glaub ich nicht unter 10kg aber dennoch leicht. preis ist aber wie ich finde auch top


----------



## AerO (11. September 2006)

also wenn du das rad oben dem s3 komplett vorziehst, dann bist du ein sehr sehr dummer mensch. investierste nochmal 60,- in ne ordentliche bremsanlage und du bist der pate auffm racetrack.
wieso steht in der partliste ne bremse drin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aff?e (11. September 2006)

ich bin 1,90m und fahre 20,75toptube und perfekt !
und beide bikes sind saugeil
kauf doch beide !


----------



## fahrbereit (11. September 2006)

wie du mitbekommen hast bin ich ja auch seit kurzer zeit dem bmx verfallen. ich bin sehr erstaunt wie schnell ich mich an die, fuer trialer eher zurueckhaltende, bremsleistung gewohnt habe!! 
dennoch bleibt die erstmal dran.

da der rahmen u-brake sockel hat, kannst du schnell eine anbauen.

ach ja: ich kenne mich zwar noch nicht so in technischen bmx sachen aus....aber..das fitbike! tu es!


----------



## p0$3r (11. September 2006)

omfg wo findest du die angebote xD


----------



## RISE (11. September 2006)

Sind beide gut, aber in anbetracht der Tatsache, dass es ein S3 ist, nimm bitte das S3.


----------



## UrbanJumper (11. September 2006)

p0$3r schrieb:
			
		

> omfg wo findest du die angebote xD


er wäre ganz schön bescheuert wenn er jetzt links veröffentlichen würde..
das erste ist aber von ebay


----------



## isah (11. September 2006)

kein ding, die bikes sind aus den USA und das s3 ist meins  

es wuerde sich absolut nicht lohnen sie aus deutschland zu ordern, wuerde paar 100 euro versand kosten. Es kostet schon 60$ es in den usa zu transportieren.

Danke fuer die tipps btw 

/// ---->  http://www.bmx-forum.com/showthread.php?t=43899 wenn jemand das erste bike will, und nen guenstigen versand findet..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (11. September 2006)

GlÃ¼ckwunsch zu einem sehr geilen Rad! Sollteste du keine Verwendung dafÃ¼r haben, ich geb dir 100â¬ fÃ¼r den Rahmen


----------



## isah (13. September 2006)

danke danke.. ein ding noch, ich bin quasi umgezogen und hab kein werkzeug hier.. koennt ihr mir sagen was ich alles fuer ein bmx brauche? plz incl peg montage


----------



## Störtebecker (13. September 2006)

inbusschlüßel 3-8 mm
Knarre, verlängerung und 17er Nuß
Gummihammer
500g Hammer
das war's mehr braucht man nicht
achja nen Kettennieter habe ich noch vergessen


----------



## Nepommuck (13. September 2006)

mich würde mal interessieren, wie du bezahlst. also auf welchem wege: money transfer, western union,...


----------



## fahrbereit (13. September 2006)

noch ein 8er, 10er, 13er und 15er maulschluessel...

oder einfach eine verstellbare knippex flachzange, dann kannste die alle und den hammer weglassen!


----------



## RISE (13. September 2006)

Da an dem Rad sehr viele US Teile verbaut sind, könnte es sein, dass du zu den erwähnten Werkzeugen noch ein paar Inbusschlüsselnach Zollmaß benötigst.


----------



## fahrbereit (13. September 2006)

dafuer hat man selbstverstaendich ein leatherman. sollte man haben...gerade fuer solche situationen, alles dran auch in zoll und reicht zum schnellen basteln allemal.


----------



## Raddon (13. September 2006)

Ich würde mich erst freuen, wenn das Rad vor mir steht. Viel Glück.


----------



## fashizzel (13. September 2006)

der hammer ist das multitool des bmxers


----------



## fahrbereit (14. September 2006)

ist bestimmt sehenswert wie du mitm hammer ein schlauch wechselst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pesling (15. September 2006)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> danke danke.. ein ding noch, ich bin quasi umgezogen und hab kein werkzeug hier.. koennt ihr mir sagen was ich alles fuer ein bmx brauche? plz incl peg montage



Hammer und 17er Schlüssel


----------



## King Jens one (15. September 2006)

Glückwunsch zu dem s3 geiles gerät. Von SHADOW gibt es glaube ein kleines BMX pocket tool bin mir aber nicht sicher hab sowas auf der Rebeljam bei nem rider gesehen.


----------

